# RoundCube



## hahni (25. Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist irgendetwas bekannt, dass RoundCube in der aktuell zum Download vorliegenden Version nicht mit großen Anhängen klarkommt? Diese also gar nicht oder nur sehr langsam heruntergeladen werden können? Oder braucht der Prozess sehr viel Rechenleistung? Ich hatte dieses Problem zwar noch nicht, aber genau dieses "Fehlerbild" ist an mich herangetragen worden. Oder ist es gar ein Problem im Zusammenspiel mit ISPConfig?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2009)

> Oder ist es gar ein Problem im Zusammenspiel mit ISPConfig?


Davon gehe ich nicht aus, da ISPConfig nicht mit roundcube interagiert.


----------



## planet_fox (26. Feb. 2009)

Ich will mal sagen, behalte auf deinem Server Roundcube im Auge.Ich hatte da einige Sicherheitsprobleme und daher ist Roundubemail momentan auf meiner Liste der unsicheren PHP Programme.


----------



## hahni (26. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Till und planet_fox,

besten Dank für eure Mithilfe und eure konstruktiven Hilfestellungen. Merkwürdig ist, dass die alte Version von RoundCube offenbar keine Probleme hatte, flüssig Anhänge runterzuladen (wir reden hier bei 118 kb als PDF). Auf dem neuen Server hingegen mit Hans seiner aktuell bereitgestellen Version ist dies plötzlich ein Problem und funktioniert gar nicht oder sehr schleppend. In sentimail, welches es auch als ISPConfig-Paket gibt, stellt dies aber kein Problem dar. Das ist dem Kunden natürlich ziemlich wurst, mir aber leider nicht. Was könnte ich noch versuchen, um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen? An der Rechenleistung des Gerätes kann doch so ein Download von Anhängen sicher nicht liegen, oder? Weiß Hans hier evtl. mehr?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2009)

Da fragst Du am Besten mal Hans. Wie gesagt, roundcube ist kein Bestandteil von ISPconfig und ob und wie roundcube funktioniert hat mit ISPConfig erstmal nichts zu tun. Wenn also eine neue roundcube Versions bugs enthält, frag am Besten mal Hans oder Du wendest Dich mal direkt an die Roundcube ntwickler, da Hans auch nur deren sourcecode übernimmt.


----------



## hahni (26. Feb. 2009)

Habs selbst getestet:
Mit kleinen Mails klappt alles wunderbar (Vorschau etc.). Allerdings versucht RoundCube, immer das Mail komplett herunterzuladen (auch die mit großen Attachments). Da bist du aber mit der aktuellen Version (*RoundcubeWebmail 0.2  * [Download]                Info (12/31/2008)) guter zweiter, denn bei 600kb-Mails tut sich 0,nix! Die Version sollte also nicht zum Download mehr angeboten werden. Welche älteren Versionen gibt es denn noch, die aber schon auf der ISPConfig-Seite ausgeblendet sind?


----------



## hahni (27. Feb. 2009)

Das Problem scheint bei RoundCube bekannt zu sein und es gibt dafür einen Patch: http://trac.roundcube.net/changeset/2222/trunk

Vielleicht interessiert es auch die, die Version 0.2 in Verbindung mit ISPConfig einsetzen.

Evtl. sollte Till beim Download-Link für RoundCube auch auf diesen Thread verlinken, damit nicht andere Anwender des Packages wieder nach dem Problem suchen müssen?


----------



## hahni (5. März 2009)

Hallo Till,

jetzt habe ich aber wirklich ein Problem, weil "UebiMiau" bzw. "sentiMail" in der neuesten Version auch nicht funktioniert.

Jedenfalls in Deutschland scheinbar schon, nicht aber in CZ. Ein Kunde konnte sich einwählen und sobald er in CZ war, bekam er die Meldung, dass keine Verbindung zum Server möglich ist oder diese gestört ist.

Die Kennung aber stimmt, denn mit der habe ich mich vorhin selbst angemeldet. Woran könnte das liegen? Wenigstens sentiMail sollte funktionieren, bis RoundCube in 0.2.1 veröffentlicht wird...



Achja: Tastaturprobleme scheiten aus. Weder das Kennwort noch Domain und Mail-Adresse haben deutsche Sonderzeichen, die das Problem auslösen könnten. Cookies werden laut Webseite auch nicht benötigt... Nun wird hoffentlich die mögliche Fehlerursache besser eingrenzbar sein...
Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

Einem Webmail Programm ist es absoolut egal von woher man sich einwählt, das Problem liegt also mit Sicherheit nicht dort. Ich würde eher mal davon ausgehen dass Du vielleicht noch irgendeine Filtersoftware installiert hast oder aber der Provider über den er sich aus cz einwählt irgen was filtert oder eine Firewall da etwas ausfiltert.


----------



## hahni (5. März 2009)

Die Firewall am Server ist deaktiviert (wegen den damaligen Problemen mit BlockHosts). Also sollte es serverseitig kein Problem sein.

Doch wenn sich der Kunde mit seinem Notebook auf die Seite einwählen kann, warum sollte dann - wenn er eine SW-Firewall hat - diese dann plötzlich nach der Login-Maske blockieren?


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

Ich spreche nicht von einer software fw auf seinem Rechner sondern einer Firewall des Zugangsproviders.

Schau am besten auch mal in dein mail log.


----------



## hahni (5. März 2009)

Eine Auffälligkeit gibt es:

Bei mir steht die Remote-IP drin (wenn ich mich über sentiMail einwähle).

---
Mar  5 17:42:15 webserver2723 pop3d: LOGIN, user=web999_testuser1, ip=[::ffff:82.113.121.112], port=[10976]
---

Bei den gleichen Arbeitsschritten steht beim Anwender in CZ aber der localhost drin:

---
Mar  5 17:42:15 webserver2723 pop3d: LOGIN, user=web999_testuser1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[12875]
---


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

Der Login eines Webmail Programmes erfolgt immer über localhost, egal von wo aus Du Dich einloggst.


----------



## hahni (5. März 2009)

Logisch, weil Webmail-Client und Mail-Konten auf dem gleichen Server laufen. Warum aber steht bei ihm 127.0.0.1 und nicht die externe IP? Im Endeffekt habe ich sonst keine Auffälligkeiten in den Logs gefunden, ausser FAILED. Was würdest du noch vermuten?


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

> Warum aber steht bei ihm 127.0.0.1 und nicht die externe IP?


Antwort:

Logisch, weil Webmail-Client und Mail-Konten auf dem gleichen Server laufen.


----------



## hahni (5. März 2009)

Das ist bei meinen Mail-Konten auch der Fall und trotzdem steht eine externe IP drin! Was nun?

Ich meine, ich muss dem Kunden erklären, warum es in DE angeblich geht und ausgerechnet in CZ nicht.

ich kann kein Problem feststellen und soweit ich weiss, gibt es keine geografische Begrenzung seitens sentiMail!


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

Und Du loggst Dich bei Deinen konten über die exakt identische URL beim webmail ein?


----------



## hahni (5. März 2009)

Genau! Gleiche Webpräsenz und exakt gleicher Pfad zum Mail-Konto! Bei sentiMail geht die Mail-Adresse als Benutzer. Und bei mir klappt es, beim Kunden nicht!


----------

